# Lethal force legal?!!! WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT!



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

is it legal in the state of texas to use lethal force on my neighbors dogs if they are on my property?? my baby girl cheina was viciously attacked by the neighbors 4 dogs two days ago and it is taking everything in me to not go put a bullet in everyone of them! my "neighbor's" (who doesnt live at the house but just keeps his dogs there and feeds them once a week) rottweiler got ahold of my dogs face and pulled her through the fence and held her there while the other three ate away at her face and neck while i was at work. if it wasnt for people driving by that saw what was happening she probably would not be with us.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor baby! I am so sorry you had to go through that! You are showing more restraint than I could! Did you call Animal services? If it happened on your property yes you can shoot dogs on your property, Just say you feared for you life. That's what the AC told me, if they are on your property you can protect yourself and your property. I told my neighbor if her dog got in my chicken coop again I would shoot them...... The dog never got in my yard again. If this was me I would make my neighbor aware of what happened and call AC. If your neighbor is a poop head then just call AC.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh My God! That poor dog! Another reason to NEVER leave your dog outside unattended!

I would call AC, before you do anything drastic. Remember they are dogs,and dogs do these things to other dogs.
I would say the dogs,if they are people friendly need to be placed with someone who can handle them,and doesn't just leave them out alone.
I am not for shooting them,but there HAS to be something to do without getting to violent.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

your in luck the wifey is from texas. she said that you can put the dog down BUT you have to catch the dogs in the act and prove that the other dog/dogs started it, its protecting your property. also if you can contact the person that rescued your dog from being mauled to death to be your witness then you can sue the owner.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> your in luck the wifey is from texas. she said that you can put the dog down BUT you have to catch the dogs in the act and prove that the other dog/dogs started it, its protecting your property. also if you can contact the person that rescued your dog from being mauled to death to be your witness then you can sue the owner.


That's what I was thinking! I would go after the owner for the vet bill. Did this happen through a fence or did they com on to your property? If it was through the fence you might not be able to do anything.

Katie you should be able to leave your dogs outside unattended without fear, if you have a crappy neighbor that makes that impossible then you can go after the neighbor. You should not have to confine your dog in the house for the fear of a neighbors crappy animals!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Oh My God! That poor dog! Another reason to NEVER leave your dog outside unattended!
> 
> I would call AC, before you do anything drastic. Remember they are dogs,and dogs do these things to other dogs.
> I would say the dogs,if they are people friendly need to be placed with someone who can handle them,and doesn't just leave them out alone.
> I am not for shooting them,but there HAS to be something to do without getting to violent.


:goodpost:

Agreed! That is why my dogs are under constant supervision while outside in a fenced in backyard. While I'm away they are crated INDOORS! &*(&ing sucks!! but could have been avoided had the dog(s) been crated!!! It's not worth taking a chance having another dog or wild animal attack yours or vice versa.

OP lucked out :\ - Poor pup


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

here in CA, i found out today from Animal Control because Diesel made it to the neighbors yard again, if they felt threatened they could kill my dog.. i was shocked when AC told me that.. try lining the fence w/ several layers of chicken wire


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

cEElint said:


> here in CA, i found out today from Animal Control because Diesel made it to the neighbors yard again, if they felt threatened they could kill my dog.. i was shocked when AC told me that.. try lining the fence w/ several layers of chicken wire


yup the ac told my grandmas tenant that if he felt threatened by anything ( in this case mountain lion in the area) that he could shoot it. theres also an agressive dog next door that trys to attack his dog on my fams property so the same applies, it sucks but its how it goes.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm headed to Home Depot tomorrow for chicken wire or something.. i gotta keep my dogs in the yard.. old fence means loose fence boards


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

cEElint said:


> i'm headed to Home Depot tomorrow for chicken wire or something.. i gotta keep my dogs in the yard.. old fence means loose fence boards


thats a good idea or maybe put new boards or your side? chicken wires cheaper though. you think about putting a trench by the fence dropping some chicken wire in it then filling the trench up just in case they try to dig under? also chain links alot sturdier than layer upon layer of chicken wire.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

they dont dig... Dre butts the fence with his nose and knocks a board loose.. then Diesel, being the curious dog he is, decides to go over there to play w/ the GSD pup


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

chain link with privacy slats would be the best route imo but layers of chicken wire would work too


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

that makes me sad,


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea... poor girl.. i would be livid


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I would also sue for vet bills.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

So sorry to see this. I hope you can get them for vet bills.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey OMG I am sorry this happened, poor girl. And yes you have EVERY right to shoot that dogs or dogs if they are on your property and causing damage to a living creature, I would get the dogs in picture or on video to prove it jus tin case the neighbor wants to try and get ugly about it. You cannot go over there now and do something about it with a gun but you can sue for vet bills and tell the neighbor if the dogs set foot on your property you WILL kill them.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Aww poor girl, I wish her a speedy recovery. I wish fools could keep their freaking dogs contained!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad shes alive, and hopefully everything goes well. Its gonna take some time to be herself though, especially after being malled at by other dogs.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a pretty pair of SAP gloves that I wear since we cant use deadly force. Wishing a speedy recovery


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Holy cow, i pray for a healthy recovery. Needlessly to say your going to have to protect your yard, obviously your neighbor is only commited to feed the dogs. Thars just being neglectful. He should pay for the vet bills to say the least


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So terrible! Your poor girl! I hope she recovers quickly. She looks to sad in those picks


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

poor girl


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks guys, yeah its kind of tricky cause technically they were on their side of the fence. when i went to confront the guy this weekend and he was saying that his friend told him that she was on his property but you can clearly see where her head was pulled through the fence. plus if she was on his property there would be wounds on her body as well and not just her head and neck. the whole time i was talking to him the dogs were sticking their heads through the fence. its tough to redo the fence in chicken wire cause we live on my wifes parents 70acres of property out in the country.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Time to build a dog run then, not much you can do if it was between the fence and you cannot shoot them because technically they were on his property. How is she doing?


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Time to build a dog run then, not much you can do if it was between the fence and you cannot shoot them because technically they were on his property. How is she doing?


she is tough so she is doing good. she thinks she is completely healed already:hammer:. it sucks that she cant see her friend (my other dog, smokey) cause they want to play so bad but i have to keep him outside so he doesnt accidently hurt her. funny thing, i wonder if dogs really do talk to each other cause when she first came home from the vet and he saw her through the glass he got real pissed off and started growling and running around the house searching for a scent almost as if he wanted to find who ever did this to her.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

poor girl but I would have diffently shot me some dogs for sure weather in their or just having to pull them over to mine... I zero tolerance for that stuff. But do keep an eye out cause dogs in will attack her when ever they see her so be safe. had a nieghbor once showing his lowrider to chase my little sisters cat who grew up around dogs I caught him one time and told him if I ever see that again I will blast that dog of yours no questions asked... he looked at me said sorry and never again did I ever see him or his dog around my house ....


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

TypeR? said:


> thanks guys, yeah its kind of tricky cause technically they were on their side of the fence. when i went to confront the guy this weekend and he was saying that his friend told him that she was on his property but you can clearly see where her head was pulled through the fence. plus if she was on his property there would be wounds on her body as well and not just her head and neck. the whole time i was talking to him the dogs were sticking their heads through the fence. its tough to redo the fence in chicken wire cause we live on my wifes parents 70acres of property out in the country.


First you said they were on your property now they were on their property?

If his dogs did not come through to your property theres nothing you can do. Suing would also be pointless as there was technically no breach.

If there was damage to the fence or if you knew that there were other dogs there, given the conditions you shouldn't have put her in a position to be left outside all day. Not trying to sound like the bad guy as i do hope she makes a full recovery but IMO it sounds like you should learn something from this too.

I just re read your OP and you talk about putting a bullet through the neighbors dogs heads, while understandable how you feel they didn't step on your property. Theres a HUGE difference between ability to reach through a fence and straight up in your yard.

Im not making excuses for your neighbor nor am i on anyones side, but i dont think its right to put full blame on your neighbor as it is your responsibility to ensure the property borders are secure as well as your dog is safe.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

your poor girl, glad to hear she is doing better and I hope you are able to get a nice run that keeps her away from your fence boarders.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Poor baby I would be SO MAD!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

a dog run sounds like your best option at this point since technically the dog did stay in there yard, best of luck to you and i hope she recovers quickly!!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm going to agree with KM on this.... While I am so sorry your girl was hurt, this was just as much your fault as the neighbors, especially since you clearly state that the hole in the fence hasn't been patched since while you and the neighbor chatted the dogs were sticking their heads thru... Why haven't you fixed the hole, or at least attempted to fix the hole?? Obviously your other dog is outside in the backyard, so whats to prevent him from sticking his head on THEIR property and having the same thing happen??

You have no right to shoot their dogs, their dogs were not loose, not on your property, and although your dog was the one severely hurt it doesn't make them automatically wrong. Seriously take some responsiblity, its not just the neighbors problem, you have a responsiblity to make sure that the yard your dog is in is safe and secure. I really don't mean to come down so hard on you but I really don't like to see a situation repeated because of a "its not my fault" mentallity.

Do you have a fenced yard for your dogs?? You state something about it being hard to fix the fence when your at your parents house on 70 acres?? I'm kinda confused...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, from a legal standpoint, this was just a fence-fight that your dog lost. Sorry to say. But if the dogs grabbed your dog through the fence, then they technically never left their own property. Now if they had breached the fence and come on to your land, you can shoot them to protect your own interests as far as I know. Especially now that there's a documented history of aggression. But I agree, build a kennel run for her if you're going to be leaving her outside unsupervised. That's the smart option, and it also shows that you're doing something to prevent a repeat. It will give you more of a legal leg to stand on if this does happen again.

*sending healing vibes to puppeh*

ETA: You don't have to fence in the entire 70 acres to make a secure spot for your dog. Think small. Something to keep her safe while you're away. It could be a 10' x 10 pen. Whatever you can afford right now.


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Aww that's so awful ): you should print those pictures out with the words "THESE DOGS DID THIS" real big. and put them all over his yard. poor girl.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> First you said they were on your property now they were on their property?
> 
> If his dogs did not come through to your property theres nothing you can do. Suing would also be pointless as there was technically no breach.
> 
> ...


maybe i should clarify, no one actually saw the dogs on my property at the time of rescue so there is no witness to it. they saw the dogs on their property trying to pull her through to their side. either way the unfair part is that had it been my dog attacking one of theirs on my property there would probably be a news story of another pit bull attack and i would have to put my girl down.
i consider myself a very responsible dog owner and generally do not let her roam free. but when the wife and i are at work she likes to go visit my mother in law who lives on the same piece of property and i have told her countless times to put her inside when you leave(my mother in law). she even comes to our house and lets her out without asking so that she can go with her to feed the cattle and other things.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

LadyRampage said:


> I'm going to agree with KM on this.... While I am so sorry your girl was hurt, this was just as much your fault as the neighbors, especially since you clearly state that the hole in the fence hasn't been patched since while you and the neighbor chatted the dogs were sticking their heads thru... Why haven't you fixed the hole, or at least attempted to fix the hole?? Obviously your other dog is outside in the backyard, so whats to prevent him from sticking his head on THEIR property and having the same thing happen??
> 
> You have no right to shoot their dogs, their dogs were not loose, not on your property, and although your dog was the one severely hurt it doesn't make them automatically wrong. Seriously take some responsiblity, its not just the neighbors problem, you have a responsiblity to make sure that the yard your dog is in is safe and secure. I really don't mean to come down so hard on you but I really don't like to see a situation repeated because of a "its not my fault" mentallity.
> 
> Do you have a fenced yard for your dogs?? You state something about it being hard to fix the fence when your at your parents house on 70 acres?? I'm kinda confused...


the fence is not a chain link or picket fence. it is your standard wire cattle fence all the way around the property and would cost quite a bit to redo the whole side. the dogs were not sticking their head through the "hole" that my dog was through but through the openings in the fence itself(maybe a picture of the fence would do good here) my dogs head can not fit through the holes which is why the hole that she was through is spread open because they grabbed her and forced her head through(my opinion of course since i was not there). my other dog has a 10x10x6 kennel that he stays in while we are away and your right i have learned something and that is that she will be staying inside my house from now on when we are not watching her. i have tried to put her in a kennel and she is a determined escape artist and bit the bottom of it and lifted the whole thing up and flipped it to get out after some hogs we had in a trap lol.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i'm sorry but now it seems like your just making excuses! if she is an escape artist you need to start leash walking her PERIOD to potty and anything else that include being in the yard, if you need to keep her outside and a kennel will not hold her then you need to look into getting her a chian set up. there are some nice threads on here about them and it sounds like your best option at this point. 
i am sorry your dog got hurt but it is just as much your fault as the other owners please take responsiblity and contain your dog!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I feel so sorry for her...and you...My prayers are with you guys!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

TypeR? said:


> maybe i should clarify, no one actually saw the dogs on my property at the time of rescue so there is no witness to it. they saw the dogs on their property trying to pull her through to their side. either way the unfair part is that had it been my dog attacking one of theirs on my property there would probably be a news story of another pit bull attack and i would have to put my girl down.
> i consider myself a very responsible dog owner and generally do not let her roam free. but when the wife and i are at work she likes to go visit my mother in law who lives on the same piece of property and i have told her countless times to put her inside when you leave(my mother in law). she even comes to our house and lets her out without asking so that she can go with her to feed the cattle and other things.


I'm sorry but you may be overall responsible as a dog owner however in this case, it was irresponsible. This could have been easily avoided on all fronts. As i stated before it is *your* responsibility to ensure *your* property is secure is especially if your dog has the ability to roam around the land you own while your at work. It is not your neighbors responsibility. While it is unfortunate what happened if your not willing to accept your part in this than you will not learn from it and take action to ensure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

omg!!!!! I would kill them all!!!!! omg omg omg!!!!!!! Im so in shock dude omgggggg!!!!!


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

Aireal said:


> i'm sorry but now it seems like your just making excuses! if she is an escape artist you need to start leash walking her PERIOD to potty and anything else that include being in the yard, if you need to keep her outside and a kennel will not hold her then you need to look into getting her a chian set up. there are some nice threads on here about them and it sounds like your best option at this point.
> i am sorry your dog got hurt but it is just as much your fault as the other owners please take responsiblity and contain your dog!!!


excuses for what????? as i stated earlier, she will now be kept in the house while we are away at work and any other time she does not have supervision.
and she is contained she never left her property


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> I'm sorry but you may be overall responsible as a dog owner however in this case, it was irresponsible. This could have been easily avoided on all fronts. As i stated before it is *your* responsibility to ensure *your* property is secure is especially if your dog has the ability to roam around the land you own while your at work. It is not your neighbors responsibility. While it is unfortunate what happened if your not willing to accept your part in this than you will not learn from it and take action to ensure it doesn't happen again.


again she will be an air condition hog from now on unless supervised.

i understand fullwell that it could have been avoided if i had kept her inside the house, she is 5 years old and we have had her since she was a pup and this is the first incident that we have had with these dogs after living here all her life. normally she has no interest in going on that side of the property. she is good dog and listens and minds very very well. so i guess i had got comfortable with allowing her to go over to the mother in laws by herself.


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

TypeR? said:


> the fence is not a chain link or picket fence. it is your standard wire cattle fence all the way around the property and would cost quite a bit to redo the whole side. the dogs were not sticking their head through the "hole" that my dog was through but through the openings in the fence itself(maybe a picture of the fence would do good here) my dogs head can not fit through the holes which is why the hole that she was through is spread open because they grabbed her and forced her head through(my opinion of course since i was not there). my other dog has a 10x10x6 kennel that he stays in while we are away and your right i have learned something and that is that she will be staying inside my house from now on when we are not watching her. i have tried to put her in a kennel and she is a determined escape artist and bit the bottom of it and lifted the whole thing up and flipped it to get out after some hogs we had in a trap lol.


It is called a chain setup bet she can't lift a car axle out of the ground. Your fault don't complain about your neighbors dogs when you knew it could happen. If you have a cattle fence and let your dogs roam and consider that enough "containment" then don't cry when your dog gets chewed up or run over.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

YAHHOO said:


> It is called a chain setup bet she can't lift a car axle out of the ground. Your fault don't complain about your neighbors dogs when you knew it could happen. If you have a cattle fence and let your dogs roam and consider that enough "containment" then don't cry when your dog gets chewed up or run over.


enough is enough, lesson learned on her "roaming". even though she is 5 years old and have not had one issue until now. my situation is a little different being that i live in the country on alot of land and the neighbor also has alot of land next to us with "roaming" dogs. its not like we are in a neighborhood were the dogs are fence to fence all the time. seems like some of you are starting to get your big internet muscles and try to stir something up and im not into that.

its been a few days now and she is doing much better. thanks for everybody's support.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm glad she is doing better, I hope she mends soon. Please don't get upset, we are all just very passionate about the containment of these dogs. Hugs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tis why I don't leave my dogs outside unattended. The sucky thing is that yes, if she would have attacked the other dogs no matter what the situation was, it probably would have been a big media scandal.

Keep her inside and I hope your mother in law learned from her mistakes at letting the dog outside while her real owners are gone, because the dog is injured when in reality I am assuming you were to believe she was in the house. If your mother in law is having an issue with not being able to have contact with the dog while you and your spouse are at work, I would show her the wounds the poor dog got (the innocent party in this whole thing) and then lock the house. If she has a key, take the key. Plain and simple. I have little patience for in-laws that try to still act like they are parents and try to run lives and go around the rules that you set for your life. 

Healing vibes to the injured baby.


----------

